# Reputable Breeder??? Vom Anton



## wundergsd (Jun 20, 2011)

Has anyone purchased a puppy from Vom Anton, breeder in Miami, Florida?
VOM ANTON DDR PUPPIES AND DOGS FOR SALE IN MIAMI FLORIDA. GRAFENTAL

I wanted to get some feedback. I'm interested in their current litter for Arlett and Wyatt. 

Can anyone recommend ddr/czech breeders within the US? Thank you in advance.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Can't tell you a lot about this breeder but wanted to say good luck on your search


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

WunderGSD, you may want to check out the link in the post above mine.

I have 2 "Max sons" (Nomex Gebirgshaus) that are awesome dogs, and easy on the eye as well.

Sorry, no info on vom Anton except that I see them advertise regularly.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Well thank you Mary  you do have 2 handsome boys


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

wundergsd said:


> Can anyone recommend ddr/czech breeders within the US? Thank you in advance.


I know people are getting tired of me mentioning this breeder, but Sequoyah German Shepherds sometimes have DDR and Czech litters. You might want to check them out.


----------



## wundergsd (Jun 20, 2011)

Klein Hain, i LOVE the looks of your ddr's! Can you tell me more about Ike and Yacky's upcoming litter. Are they both OFA for hips and Elbows? Weights? DM tested? Do you have reservations on this litter? If so, what pick? Thanks!

PS: Thanks for the awesome recommendation Mary!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I imported a dog through Vom Anton and he was very honest in his dealings. I don't know anything about him as a breeder.


----------



## wundergsd (Jun 20, 2011)

Blackthorngsd,
You had a gsd imported through Anton? Can you tell me how he treated you? What did he honor? Are you happy with your choice of puppy?


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

wundergsd Thanks. I'll send you a message


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I imported a titled, breed-surveyed adult female, pregnant. Rick was very straightforward about the expenses involved and answered all of my questions in a timely manner. The dog came over in excellent condition, pregnant, and had obviously been well-treated and well-cared-for. I didn't have any trouble obtaining any paperwork, including the stud dog form to register the puppies, and Rick helped me figure out the details of getting her registration transferred to the AKC. 

All in all, I was very happy with the transaction and I would not hesitate import through him again if he was the agent for a dog was interested in. (That doesn't mean that I know anything about him as a breeder, of course.)

Here's a picture of Xita (on the right) with 2 of her yearling pups that came over "in whelp" with her...

**** Please downsize photo to more than 600X800. Thank you, ADMIN**


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Cute family shot!


----------



## wundergsd (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you Blackthorn for your input. You wouldn't happen to know anything about Vom Banach K9 would you?


----------



## Allenmorgado (Jun 21, 2011)

I was over ricks last Saturday to pick up my pups paperwork. And man I saw the pups from wyatt and arlett very gorgeous dogs. I recommend buying from him he will answer all your questions. Send me an email [email protected] so I cam show you pics of my Gsd I got from him.


----------



## wundergsd (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Allen, Thank you for sharing your experience. I sent you an email.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Arlett's pedigree is similar to Ike's that KleinenHain owns, and his littermate Izzy von Schraderhaus that I personally know. Very nice dogs. The dams are different but they appear to be littermates. You will get a nice pup from this litter.

Vom Banach is a very nice kennel, Julie is awesome and you will get a pup that matches you perfectly. Just make sure you don't want a DDR only because of their looks.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

GSD Fan said:


> I know people are getting tired of me mentioning this breeder, but Sequoyah German Shepherds sometimes have DDR and Czech litters. You might want to check them out.


NOoOOoOoOOOOooO!!!! We never could! We :wub: Sequoyah Shepherds!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

are you looking for something to breed?


----------



## wundergsd (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, I intend to breed new female pup to my ddr/czech dark sable. Only if she passes ofa at 2 years of age, Good or better.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well that may limit your options, not to offend anyone, but most really good breeders sell their dogs on limited reg's, which means no breeding rights, unless you can show them your stud dog is worthy of reproducing.

Do you have any titles on your male(s)?


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Not sure about the Miami breeder


Andrew is in Boca raton and I know him personally very nice guy and has been doing this for years if you want an alternative.

Kennel von Jagenstadt German Shepherd Dogs

I ended up getting my pup from a breeder in Stuart, Fl couldnt be happier. Not sure if she has any pups left.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

kr16 said:


> Not sure about the Miami breeder
> 
> 
> Andrew is in Boca raton and I know him personally very nice guy and has been doing this for years if you want an alternative.
> ...


These are showline, not Czech/DDR.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Not every dog that passes OFA is worth breeding...


----------



## wundergsd (Jun 20, 2011)

Oskana, I'm well aware of this. I'm certainly in no rush to get a puppy rightt now. Just researching. So no harm, in getting advice about breeders. 

Here is my male.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

He is a handsome dog, but what does he do? Are you participating in any kind of dog sports with him? Shutzhund, obedience, fly ball???


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, you male is HANDSOME!!!!


----------



## wundergsd (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you, he's a stunningly handsome boy. Built like a tank. 
He's strickly a family pet. I'm getting a puppy out of him and another ddr/czech female in California who I plan to get involved in Schutzhund sometime next year. Right now I can't devote my time to schutzhund, my 6 month old baby boy is very needy right now. lol.


----------



## jdiaz1791 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi, yes, know several people, including myself..k9 cop,very knowledgeable and top quality dogs


----------

